# Buno Takedown!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2008)

Maharlika Kuntaw

[yt]tfe8ix7Q7No[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2008)

Simple put effective! I use it often (carefully, as it involves the neck).


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice takedown, quick and simple.

David


----------

